# Richest Indian, Mukesh Ambani Builds 27-Story Glass Mansion Home In Mumbai City



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 6, 2007)

The wealthiest Indian and the world's 14th richest man, Mukesh Ambani of Reliance Industries, is building a new home in Mumbai city. The buzz around town is that the home-in-the-making is a glass mansion on Altamound Road called "Antilla

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/8140/bldg16a2932go3.th.jpg
Source-1
Source-2
Source-3


----------



## cynosure (Jun 6, 2007)

Glass mansion!!!
And how the hell will they spread the love in there??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 6, 2007)

Before making home of glas....he must remember famous line:
"jinke ghar khud sise ke hote hain..wo dusre ke ghar par pathar nahi phekte"...LOL


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jun 6, 2007)

get saing raviiiiiiiiiiiiii vry niceeeee


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jun 6, 2007)

yup aaj tak gave full featured presentation on this 27 storey mansion floor by floor, what was interesting tat the land alone costed him whooping 350crores


----------



## Anindya (Jun 6, 2007)

Thus he will help the world get closer get one step closure to destruction, coz  more glass means more sun radiations being reflected to the environment. Thus doing his social bit for the environment. And what a timing of the news just after the World Environment Day


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 6, 2007)

hey wont the house of glass will work like a greenhouse effect. his home would become stiffling hot n he will be usin a lot of AC to keep it cool n that will hurt the environment


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 6, 2007)

> jinke ghar khud sise ke hote hain..wo dusre ke ghar par pathar nahi phekte"...LOL



modified in this age : jinke ghar khud sishe ke hote hain..wo light band karke kapde badalte hai ........


----------



## ashnik (Jun 6, 2007)

glass mansion,,,beware we still got shivsena in mumbai...


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 6, 2007)

doesn't he have any bedrooms or bathrooms in his glass mansion?????


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2007)

^^ lolz


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 6, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> modified in this age : jinke ghar khud sishe ke hote hain..wo light band karke kapde badalte hai ........


cool..I liked that...........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 7, 2007)

27 Story Glass Mansion Home  Diwali pe dhak kar rakhna bhai


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 7, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Before making home of glas....he must remember famous line:
> "jinke ghar khud sise ke hote hain..wo dusre ke ghar par pathar nahi phekte"...LOL



It shud be :
jinke ghar khud sheeshe ke hote hain..wo LIGHTS OFF KARKE CLOTHES CHANGE KARTE HAIN 
lolzzz


----------



## satyamy (Jun 7, 2007)

> Antillia under construction
> 
> Mumbai Mirror is in possession of the entire architectural plan for Residence Antilia (as the house is going to be called, after a mythical island), the subject of enormous curiosity in the city ever since the Reliance Industries Ltd chairman purchased the 4,532 sq mt plot in 2002.
> 
> ...



Source: Internet


----------

